# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Indonesia won't work, back to the drawing board. Ideas?

## Deal

After posting a thread here asking for ideas of where to travel next, I narrowed it down to Indonesia and Malaysia. Then decided on Indonesia. However I can't find a flight within our budget. I didn't want to spend more than $1200 pp on a flight, and my reserach shows that $1200 isn't gonna cut it to get to Indonesia or Malaysia for that matter. Which I'm okay with, I'll just have to postpone those destinations :|  So back to the drawing board: -2 adults lookin for a budget trip (we will be backpacking and staying in smaller guesthouses, not resorts) -three weeks to travel in April or May -would like to keep the flight under $1200 pp/return -destination must have a beach we can relax on for 4-5 days at some point -we don't dive but other than that love a mix of adventurous activities, local markets, local food, culture, and small towns. -NOT looking to party  I suppose our main limiting factors are flight budget, months of travel, and requirement for a beach. South East Asia and Central/South America seem to generally fit the weather requirement so my focus is those areas.  Peru was on my previous short list but with this year's mudslides, I'd rather delay for another year. What's a visit to Peru without a visit to Macchu Picchu? Ecuador and Columbia would be options except that their wet seasons occur in April and May. Other South American countries of interest don't seem to be budget destinations (Argentina, Brazil).   I've also considered Turkey or Morroco but the warm weather/beach requirement isn't fulfulled in April/May.  Where else should I consider?   I appreciate the ideas!

----------

